# Uinta Flies



## JuddCT

What flies do you guys typically use for the lakes around Duck Lake? I'm looking to go in July and want to start tying some. We will be around Duck Lake. Any suggestions on which lakes/ponds/streams to fish? PM is okay

Thanks


----------



## DIPPER

Ive caught a bunch on caddis, renegades,adams and stuff like that, fishing deeper close to logs and lilly pads with prince and pheasant tails worked good in the middle of the day. I didn't fish Duck lake, but i was in that area. Good Luck!


----------



## Tony

Renegades, prince nymphs, and small buggers work well for me every time I visit that drainage. I take some decent fish on prince nymphs as well, and I'd also take some heavy streamers to dink around with in the outlets, and any other likely looking water. Caddis and mayflies have saved the day as well though. take some royal wulffs, humpies, goddard caddises... whatever. my buddy ended up taking quite a few brookies in a nondescript lake with a chernobyl ant. the fish arent exceptionally picky


----------



## scientificangler

I have had great success with black and rust colored ant patterns up there.


----------



## Grandpa D

Royal Wulff and Addams dries have saved the day for me on several trips with the Boy Scouts.


----------



## JuddCT

Thanks for the replies. We are going in close to Island Lake along the Trial/Washington lake trail. I've backpacked/flyfished in the Grandaddy Basin a lot, but I have never hit this area. Should be fun.


----------



## smithedan

Soft hackles. Green or black with partridge, size 14/16. Also soft pheasent tail with partridge.


----------



## Vanilla

The same flies that work in the areas you are used to will work in the area you are headed. I like black buggers and scud patterns for just about any lake in the Uintas.


----------



## stevo1

Ditto on renegades, Royal wolffs & Trudes and hopper and a bead head dropper have all worked. Don't forget the evening hatch....the water boils with trout!


----------



## brookieguy1

Wooly buggers with a 1/16 ounce lead head....woops, wrong thread.


----------



## troutscout

Any attractor patterns will work and parachute versions of each. Ants and beetles are a must have. A variety of colored buggers, BH, weighted and non. A couple blue dragonfly patterns for fun. Caddis in tan, brown, black and olive. Pretty much what you have will work. I enjoy that area. Sometimes the fish will eat everything listed above and other times they only want a specific pattern. If I have 3 patterns it would be a black ant, parachute adams, and a black bugger.


----------

